# Gas relief Long and McQuade Content



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

It's that time again. Monster days are back

http://www.long-mcquade.com/news/2275/


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm in Regina !

Might drop by and check it out ,

Thank's !


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for the info: now that theres a new Long and McQuade near me, this could be dangerous!! :sSig_help:

Its worth downloading the flyer from the above link: looks like some good bargains there.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

June must be a soft sales month...Got similar emails from Cosmo and The Arts in Newmarket.

http://www.theartsmusicstore.com/t-CrazyDealsJune2014.aspx#

http://cosmomusic.ca/


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

was in there today, saw a t/a 15 head marked down $100. was the only deal that i had interest in, but only because i have no real gas right now. other than finding the cables to finish my board, that is.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I need a cheap bass for recording, so I'm gonna pop in and order a Squier Classic Vibe P-Bass. I love Monster Days


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> I need a cheap bass for recording, so I'm gonna pop in and order a Squier Classic Vibe P-Bass. I love Monster Days


It will probably have a 3A flame on the back of the neck haha.

One of my drummers works there and suggested financing a 212 (its 299) so I can leave my 412 in ottawa for practices. Tempted!


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

The Arts has some great deals compared to Cosmo and L&M.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Budda said:


> It will probably have a 3A flame on the back of the neck haha.
> 
> One of my drummers works there and suggested financing a 212 (its 299) so I can leave my 412 in ottawa for practices. Tempted!


Did it. Limited edition FSR CV P-Bass in Bronze. $71.50 for 6 months. Not bad!


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

Looks great -- LOVE the colour.

Are the remotes so that other people can get you to turn down?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

oheare said:


> Looks great -- LOVE the colour.
> 
> Are the remotes so that other people can get you to turn down?


haha, it's a good thing my amps don't have IR receivers on them!

Yeah, the colour's sweet. I would have bought any colour they had in the CV P-Bass, but it turns out this was the only one and I'm pretty happy with it.

Also, whenever I post a pic from my iPhone, I realize how badly scratched the lens is on my phone


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

dang, that's a pretty nice bass


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I picked the guitar up a few months ago, and used the 6 months 0% financing for the amp. It's the nicest sounding acoustic amp i've tried to date (without breaking the 1000$ barrier, anyways) and has a lot of good adjustable effects built in. 

I spent way too much time laughing at my 3 year old speaking into a mic with a pitch harmonizer. made her sound like peter griffin. when the novelty wears off maybe i'll get her to say a sentence without bursting into laughter two words in.

[video=youtube;vzjALNLENqg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzjALNLENqg[/video]


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Worth every nickel just to get that video of your daughter! Too cute. So's the amp except in a more guitar-nerdish way.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

rollingdam said:


> The Arts has some great deals compared to Cosmo and L&M.


The Orange Dark terror amp for $399 at Cosmo is a hot deal if you're into a lunchbox metal amp.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Had huge gas for this. It's on sale. Then I went away on vacation for two weeks and forgot about. Now I'm back and I'm reading this post. Rrrrrrr










Ibanez AM93 trans black.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I knew I should have avoided this thread, lol.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice top on that Ibanez. Blingy but not _too_ blingy.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Diablo said:


> The Orange Dark terror amp for $399 at Cosmo is a hot deal if you're into a lunchbox metal amp.


I ordered one this afternoon from Cosmo. Thanks for the heads up. :sSig_goodjob2:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmm, I just got the fretless in February--so I'm not looking to get anything other than accessories.
And I've been too busy to go rent something on half price rental day (Yesterday any way--so I decided not to go--maybe next time)
I did check the catalog and showed it to a drummer I know that is looking for a bass.

But I may pop up in some time for some accessories, etc.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

TA462 said:


> I ordered one this afternoon from Cosmo. Thanks for the heads up. :sSig_goodjob2:


Good on you. You can easily resell it for the same if it doesn't work out.

i was tempted as well, but think I'll hold out for a steal of a deal on a mini mesa.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Well, that didn't go as expected..

I did a bunch of research and decided that a Traynor Custom Series 50 would address some GAS.
I went in ready to buy it and a few other things.
I wanted to take advantage of the 12 month financing that they have today for Canadian made products, but I was also going to pick up a few other things that wouldn't get financed.

I was ignored for 10 minutes. That's not so bad, really. But three employees walked, no, sauntered passed me without offering any help.
I didn't ask because I assumed they were busy, but after they passed me I saw that they just drifted into a corner to stare out the window or chat with each other.

So, I figured I'd deal with the first person to actually offer to help.

I went to flipping through the music books and a guy finally asked if I had any questions.
I told him I wanted to buy the amp, but wanted one in the box.
He checked and the only one was the one on the floor.

It was dirty. It had marks on top from other amps sitting on it.
It would have cleaned up, I think.

But the kicker is that he looked me straight in the eye and said, "This is the only one. It does has a bit of shop wear..."
He stared for a few seconds and then just walked away.

I was waiting for, "I could order one on for you" or "I can knock a few bucks off of this one."

I got nothing.

So, that's exactly what I left with. Nothing.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

You should have spoken to the store manager as soon as the guy stopped helping you. 

It's too late now because you left frustrated. 
Always complain if you receive or even just perceive bad service.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

djmarcelca said:


> You should have spoken to the store manager as soon as the guy stopped helping you.
> 
> It's too late now because you left frustrated.
> Always complain if you receive or even just perceive bad service.


Yeah. I should have.

I was a little stunned at the time.

It MIGHT have been the manager that I was speaking with, though.
He was dressed up a bit and seemed to have the run of the office....which he came back out of as I was leaving.
We nearly collided. 

I honestly think there are some good guys there. The one that I did recognize was busy with a customer.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

L&M is a box store at the end of the day. would you go to ikea and stand there refusing to shop until someone came and offered to hold your hand? 

do you know what I appreciate about that store? Definitely the lack of intrusive customer service. for the most part they leave you alone until you ask for help. have you never been to a small store where as soon as you touch a guitar an employee asks "can i help you with something" but says it in a "are you gonna fuckin buy that or what" tone of voice? If you want that kind of immediate assistance (and a 30% markup) go to a small store. If you want a good price with incentives you won't find anywhere else, like 0% in store financing, go to l&m. but be an adult and speak what's on your mind.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Well, I had every intention to do exactly that, but the guy walked away.
That just really threw me for a loop.

I wasn't looking for anyone to hold my hand, but when three people walk passed you while you're staring at a row of amps and don't offer to help, it speaks to their work ethic, I think.

Now, I mentioned above that I didn't know they were not otherwise engaged until AFTER they walked past me.
I assumed they were busy and didn't want to interrupt. 

But that's not really my beef. 10 minutes is nothing.

It's the finality of the exchange with the person that did offer to help.

Could I have asked him to order one?
No, actually. He walked away.

Am I supposed to talk to the rack of ukuleles?

I've been to many small stores where I hear, "Can I help you?" But I guess because I don't feel self conscious or carry any guilt, I don't hear it in such a tone as you suggest.

I've been in a handful of L&M stores where things have gone much better.
I've been in THAT L&M store when things have gone much better.

I was talking about my experience TODAY.

It's nice that you want to stick up for them, but be an adult about it and don't talk down to someone you don't know.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I've had similar exchanges at my local L&M. Can't even get someone to look at me, let alone help me. I had to actually walk around to get someone's attention so I could pay for the cabinet I wanted to buy.

That being said, I do appreciate the hands-off approach most times. I'll grab a bass, find a cord and just start noodling on something I may be interested in.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

dodgechargerfan said:


> I was waiting for, "I could order one on for you" or "I can knock a few bucks off of this one."
> 
> I got nothing.
> 
> So, that's exactly what I left with. Nothing.


That's not good.
My experience has been that they do offer to order it.
And I have seen them knock off some of the price at times.

When I got my fretless back in February it was a case of a salesman taking initiative and looking to see if they had any in the back--and also mentioning they could order one.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I was in the Oshawa L&M yesterday to look at cabs. I walked in and was greeted with smiles from the employees that walked pass me who where busy with other customers. After a few minutes a employee walked up and said if I need any help to just ask. The guy I usually deal with came up to me and we just shot the breeze for a few minutes and talked about my Les Paul I bought in February. I then mentioned I was in to look at a few cabs so he took me for a little tour in the amp section. I told him I got to think about it and was told no problem, come see me when I make up my mind. I then picked up some new knobs for my LP Studio and a magazine, paid a cute red head that was behind the counter and left. Over all another great L&M visit. Give the Oshawa store a try.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

TA462 said:


> I was in the Oshawa L&M yesterday to look at cabs. I walked in and was greeted with smiles from the employees that walked pass me who where busy with other customers. After a few minutes a employee walked up and said if I need any help to just ask. The guy I usually deal with came up to me and we just shot the breeze for a few minutes and talked about my Les Paul I bought in February. I then mentioned I was in to look at a few cabs so he took me for a little tour in the amp section. I told him I got to think about it and was told no problem, come see me when I make up my mind. I then picked up some new knobs for my LP Studio and a magazine, paid a cute red head that was behind the counter and left. Over all another great L&M visit. Give the Oshawa store a try.


That's my usual experience, except for the red head. 

The last time I was in the store the guy ringing up my purchase was trying to get me to sit down with a guitar that I spotted hanging behind the counter and couldn't tear my eyes from.
I said, "I better not." He said, "I hear ya." And we laughed...


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

james on bass said:


> I've had similar exchanges at my local L&M. Can't even get someone to look at me, let alone help me. I had to actually walk around to get someone's attention so I could pay for the cabinet I wanted to buy.
> 
> That being said, I do appreciate the hands-off approach most times. I'll grab a bass, find a cord and just start noodling on something I may be interested in.


Let me guess.....north end?? Brutal customer service! I try not to go up there if I can help it. I have actually walked in ready to buy and walked out because the service was that bad. South end guys are awesome though! Never had any issue there!


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

mike_oxbig said:


> do you know what I appreciate about that store? Definitely the lack of intrusive customer service. for the most part they leave you alone until you ask for help. have you never been to a small store where as soon as you touch a guitar an employee asks "can i help you with something" but says it in a "are you gonna fuckin buy that or what" tone of voice? If you want that kind of immediate assistance (and a 30% markup) go to a small store. If you want a good price with incentives you won't find anywhere else, like 0% in store financing, go to l&m. but be an adult and speak what's on your mind.


Reminds me of House of Guitars in Rochester. Their prices are decent & usually negotiable, but don't look sideways at a guitar lest the vultures descend upon you (I work in sales, so I may be extra sensitive to "old school" A.B.C. sales people that have given the profession a bad name).

P.S. The guys at the L&M in Burlington have always been great: the right combination of customer service + letting one hang out & noodle. They understand that the GAS will always get us in the end, no need to be pushy.


----------



## lelouch (Jul 30, 2013)

Monster days, I'm pretty sure, is over tomorrow. And today I realized that I need a new guitar. -_-


----------

